# BRASIL - By Emarg



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*BRAZIL*​ 



Welcome to the new thread of *Brazil*, a new part of the collection of threads of the countries and cities of the world:



 Argentina (Country)
Argentina: Buenos Aires
Brazil
Chile
Colombia
Italy
Uruguay
USA: Boston
USA: California
USA: New York
 
And this is the list of all the stuff shown in the thread, that I'll be also updating periodically, and it's sorted by *State/City* and the *Page Number*, so that way you may find what you're looking for:



*MINAS GERAIS*

-*Belo Horizonte: Quick City Overview (Page 7)*
-*Belo Horizonte*: Confins/Tancredo Neves International Airport _(Page 6)_
-*Belo Horizonte*: Landing at Belo Horizonte _(Page 6)_
-*Ouro Preto: Quick City Overview (Page 7)*
-*Ouro Preto*: Trem da Vale ("Valley Railway") _(Page 7)_


*PARANÁ*

-*Curitiba: Quick City Overview (Page 2)*
-*Curitiba*: Afonso Pena International Airport _(Page 3)_
-*Curitiba*: Botanical Garden _(Page 3)_
-*Curitiba*: Óscar Niemeyer Museum _(Page 3)_
-*Curitiba*: Panoramic Tower _Page 3)_


*RIO DE JANEIRO*

-*Rio de Janeiro: Quick City Overview (Page 4)*
-*Río de Janeiro*: Centro Cultural Justiça Federal _(Page 5)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: Confeitaria Colombo _(Page 5)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: Copacabana _(Page 4)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: Downtown _(Page 5)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: Ferry Rio-Niterói _(Page 8)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: Galeão International Airport _(Page 4)_
-*Río de Janeiro*: Ipanema _(Page 4)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: Landing at the Galeão Airport & Aerial Views _(Page 3)_
-*Río de Janeiro*: Leblon _(Page 4)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: MAC Niterói - Museum of Contemporary Art of Niterói _(Page 6)_
-*Río de Janeiro*: Museum of Fine Arts _(Page 5)_
-*Río de Janeiro*: National Library _(Page 5)_
-*Río de Janeiro*: Pão de Açúcar (Sugarloaf) _(Page 5)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: São Sebastião Cathedral & Churches _(Page 6)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: Santos Dumont Airport_(Page 6)_
-*Rio de Janeiro*: Take Off from RIo _(Page 6)_
-*Río de Janeiro*: Theatro Municipal _(Page 5)_


*SÂO PAULO*

-*Sâo Paulo: Quick City Overview (Page 1)*
-*Sâo Paulo*: Catedral da Sé & Churches of São Paulo _(Page 2)_
-*Sâo Paulo*: Congonhas Airport (CGH) - Airport & Take-Off _(Page 2)_
-*Sâo Paulo*: Copan Building _(Page 1)_
-*Sâo Paulo*: Guarulhos International Airport (GRU) _(Page 2)_
-*Sâo Paulo*: Itália Building _(Page 1)_
-*Sâo Paulo*: Metro _(Page 2)_
-*Sâo Paulo*: Paulista Avenue _(Page 1)_
-*Sâo Paulo*: Pinacoteca do Estado de São Paulo _(Página 1)_


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sâo Paulo: Quick City Overview*



















*City: Sâo Paulo
State: Sâo Paulo
Place: Quick City Overview *







São Paulo, for its nature of impressively large city, has many identities amongst its complete territory. It has the variables of all of the biggest world capitals: it aborbs the towns and suburbs who stand on its limits while it continuosly keeps growing, it becomes the financial center of the region and furthermore the spotlight of the industrial sector in the country. São Paulo can be seen from two points of vew: from the air, where you can actually watch dozens of kilometers of buildings, and on foot, where the size of the city goes unnoticed. That is interesting because it shows how deep the modern urbanistic system managed to penetrate on Brazil: big avenues and highway networks, the predominance of the private gardens and open green spaces, and a substantial distance between the buildings. It’s also interesting to see the difference with the old brazilian architecture who always had an imperial vibe, from the portuguese churches and residences to the huge public and private palaces of the beginning of the 20th Century. The core of the city itself is the Paulista Avenue and the Downtown along with its surroundings neighborhoods, lost in decay in the last decades, but who still conserves some of the most important buildings of the city and the country: the Altino Arantes, the Copan and Italy Building, the Pinacoteca, the Municipal Theatre and the Estação da Luz Railway Station.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Brazil :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great start. I love Brasil, so will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sâo Paulo: Paulista Avenue*



















*City: Sâo Paulo
State: Sâo Paulo
Place: Paulista Avenue*







The Paulista Avenue is probably the most important avenue of Brazil, iconic for its concentration of economic wealth and cultural life, aswell as for its catalogue of modern architecture of the second half of the 20th Century who characterizes the country. It’s also the main tourist area of Sao Paulo and it shares the same facets of the most important avenues of the world like the constant streetlife 24/7, the chaotic traffic on the rush hours, and the concentration of museums, theatres, shopping malls, and the most exclusive hotels of the city. However, the most interesting side of the Paulista Avenue appears on the weekends, when it turns into huge pedestrian street with public spectacles and some sort of “bycicle” avenue in the middle.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*São Paulo: Itália & Copan Buildings *



















*City: São Paulo
State: São Paulo
Place: Itália & Copan Buildings*






The architecture that can be seen nowadays in the cities of Brazil is the result of the Modern mentality that was adopted in the country since the middle of the 20th Century. In that specific period, the architects usually experimented only with the election of the materials, and the colours of those materials, often steel or reinforced concrete, depending on the country. That is the kind of architecture who act as some sort of “densifier” of the neighborhoods of nowaday cities. So the History of the Skyscrapers in Brazils lies, mostly, in Sao Paulo. And two of the most relevant examples of that history are the Italia Building and Copan Building, the first one built by Franz Heep and the second one by the famous brazilian architect Óscar Niemeyer. While the Italia utilizes the usual vertical lines of the random modern skyscrapers of that era, the Copan Building is far more interesting because of its 3 blocks of horizontal lines, resulting on a very heavy building that was often the style of Óscar Niemeyer.







*Itália Building*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Copan Building*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*São Paulo: Pinacoteca do Estado de São Paulo*



















*City: São Paulo
State: São Paulo
Place: Pinacoteca do Estado de São Paulo *






Placed in front of the Jardim da Luz, the headquarters of the “Pinacoteca” (Lyceum of Arts and Crafts) is one of the most relevant museums and one of the main tourist destinations in São Paulo. The building was modernized by the architects Torres, Colonelli and Mendes da Rocha. The vast collection of the Pinacoteca is focused on the last two centuries of the Brazilian Art, with very important artists such as Almeida Júnior, Oscar Pereira da Silva, Eliseu Visconti, Tarsila do Amaral and Flávio da Carvalho.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful indeed.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*São Paulo: Metrô*



















*City: São Paulo
State: São Paulo
Place: Metro*






With an extension of almost 75 kilometers and a direct connection with the metropolitan rail network (CPTM), the Metro of Sao Paulo crosses the montainous geography of the city with tunnels, open-space sectors and even bridges. It’s the third most important subway network of Latin America after Mexico City and Santiago de Chile. It’s currently used by more than 3 million passengers everyday and it makes more than 1 billion travels per year. Its newest line is the Line 15, still in construction.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots of a neat and orderly city and buildings as well.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*São Paulo: Catedral da Sé & Churches of São Paulo*



















*City: São Paulo
State: São Paulo
Place: Catedral da Sé & Churches of São Paulo*






Sao Paulo is an excelent example of religious coexistence. Combined with the traditional brazilian architectural ambition, the result are several imposing temples throughout the city. Among the most important are the Metropolitan Cathedral or “Cathedral da Sé”, with a neogothic style that it is somehow rare in Sao Paulo, the huge Christian Orthodox Cathedral with its golden domes, and other such as the Santa Ifigenia Church, the Melkite Greek Catholic Church and the Sao Luis Gonzaga Church with its neoclassical style at the Paulista Avenue.







*Catedral da Sé*












































































*Igreja Ortodoxa Antioquina (Catedral Metropolitana Ortodoxa)*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Paróquia Matriz Nossa Senhora da Conceiçao (Santa Ifigênia)*






























*Eparquia Greco-Melquita Nossa Senhora do Paraíso*


























*Igreja Matriz de Santa Generosa*


























*Mosteiro de São Bento São Paulo*
















*Capela do Hospital Santa Catarina*
















*Paróquia São Luis Gonzaga*


























*Capela Beato José de Anchieta*


























*Paróquia Nossa Senhora do Rosário do Fátima*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*São Paulo: Guarulhos International Airport (GRU) *



















*City: São Paulo
State: São Paulo
Place: Guarulhos International Airport (GRU) *






Due to its characteristic as a main international door for Brazil and the city of Sao Paulo, and also due to its privileged geographical location who turned it into the intermediary for the scales of the intercontinental flights, the Guarulhos Airport is nowadays the bussiest airport of Latin America, with more than 40.000.000 passengers per year. The current airport was built on the lands of the former Air Base of Sao Paulo, where the military aircrafts departed to Europe in the Second World War. Guarulhos receives nowadays most of the most important airlines of the world, like Emirates with its famous A380, as well as the airlines for domestic destinations such as Azul, LATAM and Gol Linheas Aereas.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*São Paulo-Congonhas (CGH): Airport & Take-Off *



















*City: São Paulo
State: São Paulo
Place: São Paulo-Congonhas (CGH): Airport & Take-Off *






And before going to Curitiba: the São Paulo-Congonhas Airport, the second bussiest of Brazil, with only domestic flights attended by LATAM, Avianca, Azul y Gol. Also, some views of the skylines of this huge city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


The Take-Off from Congonhas in HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Quick City Overview: Curitiba *



















*City: Curitiba
State: Paraná
Place: Quick City Overview *






Curitiba is widely recognized for being one of the mode advanced and wealthiest cities of Brazil. Its urbanism and architecture was strongly influenced by the immigration of many countries, giving as a result a very weird image in various parts of the city. The Historical Center concentrates many of the stuff to see, as always, with buildings like the Palace of the Libertym the Praça Tiradantes and the Cathedral, but the most interesting things start to appear in the neighborhoods surrounding the Downtown and the metropolitan area. Amongst these strange and gorgeous places are the Eye of Óscar Niemeyer, the Panoramic Tower, the Botanical Garden, and a collection of Memorials dedicated to the immigration waves, such as the Bosque Alemao ("German Woods"), the Bosque do Papa (Polish Memorial), the Bosque do Portugal and the outstanding Ukrainian Memorial.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice historic architecture and beautiful photos/videos! kay:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Romashka01 said:


> Nice historic architecture and beautiful photos/videos! kay:



Thank you!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Curitiba: Botanical Garden *



















*City: Curitiba
State: Paraná
Place: Botanical Garden *






The Botanical Garden is one of the many green oasis of Curitiba. The city itself is regionally known for its huge green spaces. Unlike other parks, the Botanical Garden stands out beyond the others thanks to its imposing parterres (paths between the decorated vegetation), the semicircle of the Frans Krajcberg Cultural Centre, and the epic metalic structure of the Glasshouse.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Curitiba: Óscar Niemeyer Museum *



















*City: Curitiba
State: Paraná
Place: Óscar Niemeyer Museum*






The strangest building of Curitiba definitely is the Óscar Niemeyer Museum. Often used in his designs, this place consists in a big unusual geometric figure who is connected to the street or the public areas by a bridge or a set of bridges. This particular museum is known as the “Eye” for its suggestive look and it’s organized in the same way as other Niemeyer museums of other brazilian cities: it starts at the subsoil and it progressively goes up to the upper levels through futuristic interior designs. In front of the Eye also lies the recently new annex building, made on a very heavy-look-alike brutalist style of reinforced concrete.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

impressive modern museum, love its vast space.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Curitiba: Torre Panorâmica *



















*City: Curitiba
State: Paraná
Place: Torre Panorámica *






Though it functions as the telecommunication tower, the Panoramic Tower is known in Curitiba for its observation deck and because it is one of the last places you visit on the city. It’s placed on the neighborhood of Mercês, near the Downtown, which is great if you wanna get the best panoramic views of the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice new photos about Brazil


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Curitiba: Afonso Pena International Airport*



















*City: Curitiba
State: Paraná
Palce: Afonso Pena International Airport*







The Afonso Pena Airport of Curitiba is one of the most modern airports of Brazil, who is nowadays the result of the refunctionalization of the old terminal (used now as a cargo terminal) and the construction of the new sector at the late 1990s. Like many of the airports of the country, it was reequiped for the FIFA World Cup 2014. It gets more than 7 million passengers every year and it has a total capacity of 15 million.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Landing at Rio de Janeiro *



















*City: Río de Janeiro
State: Río de Janeiro
Place: Landing at the Galeão Airport*







Following next, as a first approach to the next posts of the city itself, some shots of aerial views of Rio de Janeira, its huge suburban area and the landing at the Galeão International Airport:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro: São Sebastião Cathedral & Churches *



















*City: Rio de Janeiro
State: Rio de Janeiro
Place: São Sebastião Cathedral & Churches *






Like the other biggest cities of Brazil, Rio de Janeiro has building of very heavy architecture, usually on a modern or pure brutalist style. From this point of view, the Metropolitan Cathedral of São Sebastião is the most flamboyant example. Appart from breaking the classic cross layout of the christian temples, its conception brings the image of the massive brutalist architecture of the Soviet Union. It’s interesting to see that Rio has the same characteristics of the freedom and tolerant coexistence between the religions that lie in Latin America. On this frame, the second most imporant temple of the city easily be the neogothic Presbyterian Church. And finally, there’s several many other churches who are placed on strategic places of the Downtown who show us the different pasts of the city, like the Igreja São Francisco de Paula, the Igreja São José or the Igreja Nossa Senhora do Carmo da Antiga Sé.





* SÃO SEBASTIÃO CATHEDRAL *


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* PRESBYTERIAN CATHEDRAL *



























*IGREJA NOSSA SENHORA DO CARMO DA ANTIGA SÉ *



































*IGREJA DE SÃO JOSÉ *


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro: Tramway (VLT Carioca) *



















*City: Rio de Janeiro
State: Rio de Janeiro
Place: Tramway VLT Carioca *






Compared to other cities of the region, the Metro of Rio is relatively new, starting fresh at the 1970s with just a few stations and with the enlargement the current network of almost 60 km. of extension and 4 Lines. Meanwhile, over the surface, Rio built its first tramway or light rail, the VLT, a successful experiment of transportation of the Olympic Games of 2016. The VLT connects through Alstom trains the Santos Dumont Airport with the neighborhood of Santo Cristo, passing through the Downtown of the city and the ferry stations of the Praça XV.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Ferry: Río de Janeiro-Niterói *



















*City: Río de Janeiro
State: Río de Janeiro
Place: Río & Niterói desde el Ferry *






With almost 80.000 trips every day, the ferries of CCR Barcas connect the Downtown of Rio with several destinations of the Guanabara Bay, specially Niterói. Similar to the case of the Bay of San Francisco, this transportation circuits have big movements of people during the rush hours and it’s directly united to the metro and tramway systems.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*MAC Niterói: Museum of Contemporary Art*



















*City: Río de Janeiro
State: Río de Janeiro
Place: MAC Niterói - Museum of Contemporary Art*






The Museum of Contemporary Art of Niterói (or just MAC Niterói) is the most relevant secondary destination for the international tourism of Rio. Nowadays, it’s recognized as one of the most important works of Óscar Niemeyer, who often used the Futurism on his buildings. Appart from the museum itself, who changes its exhibitions during the year, it has a coffee store with outstanding views of the Guanabara Bay.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro: Santos Dumont Airport*



















*City: Rio de Janeiro
State: Rio de Janeiro
Place: Santos Dumont Airport *






Thanks to the Santos Dumont Airport, Rio de Janeiro has a remarkable advantage in front of the other big cities of the world: this airport is literally placed in front of the Downtown and it’s directly connected to it by pedestrian bridges and a tramway. The Santos Dumont only has flights to brazilian destinations and only 4 airlines operate on it: Avianca, Azul, GOL and LATAM. The gorgeous urbanism of Rio also makes the city one of the best places in the world to do airplane spotting, with direct views of the airport from the observation decks of the Christ the Redeemer statue and the Sugarloaf (PãO DE Açúcar).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pics! I especially like these two:
http://i.imgur.com/gBn23zD.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/96U4MHs.jpg


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you! :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Take-Off from Rio & Landing at Belo Horizonte*



















*Cities: Rio de Janeiro & Belo Horizonte
States: Río de Janeiro & Minas Gerais *






And we change once more to another city and state of Brazil. This time, the take-off from the Santos Dumont Airport (Rio de Janeiro) and the landing at Confins/Tancredo Neves (Belo Horizonte), where you may see the characteristic mines and the red lands of the State of Minas Gerais:





*TAKE OFF FROM RIO DE JANEIRO (SANTOS DUMONT)*


























*LANDING AT BELO HORIZONTE (CONFINS/TANCREDO NEVES)*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Both the Take Off and the Landing in HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Belo Horizonte: Confins/Tancredo Neves Airport*



















*City: Belo Horizonte
State: Minas Gerais
Place: Confins/Tancredo Neves International Airport *





Though the former main airport of Belo Horizonte in the past was the Pampulha Airport, in the last 3 decades the Tancredo Neves Airport took his place, nowadays with a total capacity of 13.000.000 passengers a year, regional flights and an increasing number of international connections to the Americas (by Azul, Gol, Latam, American Airlines and Copa) and to Portugal by TAP.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------

